# Can't make backups miui4dx



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am running miui, and I was going to make a backup before I flashed the new version that came out tonight, but whenever I try in CWM or through rom manager, it just gets stuck on "backing up system". I have the 4.0.0.5 (or whatever version is flashed through rom manager) CWM. Anyone got any suggestions on what to try now?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> I am running miui, and I was going to make a backup before I flashed the new version that came out tonight, but whenever I try in CWM or through rom manager, it just gets stuck on "backing up system". I have the 4.0.0.5 (or whatever version is flashed through rom manager) CWM. Anyone got any suggestions on what to try now?


what usually causes this is having "quick backups & restore" turned on in Rom Manager. If you turn it off, it should work.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> what usually causes this is having "quick backups & restore" turned on in Rom Manager. If you turn it off, it should work.


Nah, that wasn't checked in the first place.

I did manage to get it to work by flashing the old (2.5.0.6) recovery. Not sure why that one worked though


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

interesting. i just flashed 4005 last night (for some reason i did have a recovery) and i backed up and it went just fine.

maybe try reflashing the recovery through rom manager?


----------



## macpro88 (Jun 16, 2011)

Use the MIUI built in backup system. Saves your app and app data when you go to restore. Its fast and easy.

[Insert mobile signature line here]


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

"Jmoney4769 said:


> I am running miui, and I was going to make a backup before I flashed the new version that came out tonight, but whenever I try in CWM or through rom manager, it just gets stuck on "backing up system". I have the 4.0.0.5 (or whatever version is flashed through rom manager) CWM. Anyone got any suggestions on what to try now?


How long are you letting it sit at backing up system? The bar doesn't work on the bar but it is working just wait a little bit n it will move on to data


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> How long are you letting it sit at backing up system? The bar doesn't work on the bar but it is working just wait a little bit n it will move on to data


I am not concerned with the progress bar in any way. I know it was doing nothing because, when making a backup, ClockworkMod will tell you what files are being backed up, visible below the text "backing up system ". When I tried, this text was not there after waiting a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

macpro88 said:


> Use the MIUI built in backup system. Saves your app and app data when you go to restore. Its fast and easy.
> 
> [Insert mobile signature line here]


I make backups so that I have something to flash in CWM if everything goes wrong. I honestly do not care about the data on most of my apps as it is easy to make again


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Not with CW 4.0 it will show "backing up system" and then will say "backing up data". It doesnt show the files for whatever reason, or at least thats what I have seen. Someone else correct me if im wrong


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"BMc08GT said:


> Not with CW 4.0 it will show "backing up system" and then will say "backing up data". It doesnt show the files for whatever reason, or at least thats what I have seen. Someone else correct me if im wrong


You are correct. I actually waited for a while and it did. Thank you for telling me, I would have been flashing a different recovery whenever I wanted to make a backup


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

lol np glad to help


----------

